# Do you get annoyed by the "Special Offers" ads on your Kindle?



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

I currently have a Keyboard K3 Kindle that does not have the special offers feature which I'm glad that it's not on there.  I even jail-broke my Kindle to get rid of all the dead authors showing up on the screen every time I turned it on.

Do you get used to the ads on your Kindle?  Also, is there a way to turn them off?

Thanks!


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

You can pay the difference in the price and it turns them off. As far as them being annoying the only ones really annoying me are the local ones.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

They don't bother me in the least.  I guess because I spend about zero time looking at the Kindle when it's not activated to be read.  And spend about 1 collective minute a week looking at the Home screen.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've just had SOs on my K Touch which, of course, I got just recently.  Not being a girlie girl, I don't care for offers (therefore graphics that go with) for make-up and related.  One ad for massages had flowers for the graphic.  I like that.  An Amazon offer showed a stack of books.  That's good.  And an ad for AT&T was a graphic of a cell phone.  That's OK.  Generally the SO ads don't bother me.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

I had em for a few hours and was TOO happy to get em off.  I'm still trying to explain to my friends why I had a Twilight screensaver but they can't hear me over their own laughter.  They've been teasing me for days.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Is there some way to get rid of them -- any way?


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

MoyJoy said:


> I had em for a few hours and was TOO happy to get em off. I'm still trying to explain to my friends why I had a Twilight screensaver but they can't hear me over their own laughter. They've been teasing me for days.


OMG the Twilight screensaver is the worst! Yuck!

I wish the 'special offers' were more customized to users' interests, or at the very least give me the option to say "No more ads from this vendor."


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Zell said:


> Is there some way to get rid of them -- any way?


 As I said the first time you asked, yes pay to have them removed. I think it's $40.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

They did annoy me at first, but only the one that runs at the bottom of the home screen.  That was my real estate!!!  DANG IT!

But I got used to it being there.

The most annoying thing for me is that in two months there hasn't been a single thing I've felt was worth taking advantage of.  There were some okay deals (1 dollar books) but no books in the list that I just had to have.  There were some good deals on Kindle covers, but I already had a Kindle cover.  

I'm lukewarm to them.  They don't annoy me much anymore, but I'm not what you'd call super impressed with them either.  All it would take to impress me is ONE Spend 10 dollars and get an Amazon gift card for...any amount.  Just sayin'


----------



## bluesplayer (Sep 30, 2010)

My first  Kindle was last years  K3 3G (until ten minutes ago I was on 3.1 firmware as well).  it is in an Amazon lighted cover that I don't go anywhere without (except some work locations that don't allow electronic devices, or thumb drives, or...) 

I've dropped it, chipped it, have the little hairline cracks in the corners (I'm sure I am the one who stressed the frame and caused the cracks so I'm not complaining) -it's like a Timex and it's still ticking.  

However, on Sunday I saw that Best Buy had the Kindle Keyboard 3G w SO for $89 - I HAD to have it (at that price the "free" 3G was worth it) so I bought one last night! I find the ads amusing and at $100 off what I paid for my original Kindle it is such a great price the ads can stay!  

FYI: no I did not want a new touch screen or a color Kindle (still don't).  So since the keyboard Kindle's look like they are on the way out - I've already got my "backup" Kindle.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

MoyJoy said:


> I had em for a few hours and was TOO happy to get em off. I'm still trying to explain to my friends why I had a Twilight screensaver but they can't hear me over their own laughter. They've been teasing me for days.


Those really annoyed me too!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I basically agree with DYB. . . . I hardly ever look at 'em.  Notice when they change and decide if I want an email sent and then move on.  

With the basic Kindle it's $30 to buy out and with the Touch it's $40 to buy out. 

The guy that has developed the alternate screensaver software update ("hack") has said he'll not do one to remove them since you agreed to them on the condition of getting a discount on the price.

If you have a non SO Kindle, Touch, or Keyboard, you can now subscribe to them. . .go to "manage devices" on MYK.  You can switch back and forth as you wish.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

When the kindles with special offers came out, I thought the discount was nice, but that I'd never want it. I liked the way my K3 was without it. 

I just got my KT today and I am seriously amazed at how little I notice the ad on the bottom of the home screen. The screen saver ones are pretty and the deals are good. I am quite happy with the SO kindle thus far.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't mind the ads. In fact DS#2 wants a fire for Christmas, so I got the Amazon Visa with a $50 gift card to get it. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hoosiermama said:


> I don't mind the ads. In fact DS#2 wants a fire for Christmas, so I got the Amazon Visa with a $50 gift card to get it.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


The fire does not have ads


----------



## Evenshade (Aug 12, 2009)

I actually bought the KT thinking that the ads would be a great thing, but I ended up "buying out" the very next day.  I got the feeling that "my" kindle "property" was being trespassed.  ha!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kisala9906 said:


> The fire does not have ads


But she used a discount that she was offered on her SO kindle to help pay for the Fire for the son's Christmas gift. . . .


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

I did email CS to ask them if there could be somewhere for non-offers Kindle Owners to see the Offers.  I saw the one for the 50% off covers and $1 comedy books thanks to a poster here and I had to go turn on offers to see them and email them and turn them back off after.  It would be awesome if in the menu there was a "show Kindle Offers" as there is when you have the subscription turned on.  I know it's a perk of having an Offers version (even though a perk is paying $40 less) but if they could make it so we could see it as well that would be great.  And the vendors offering the offers would win as well.  Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

I used a friends, and honestly I wasn't that bothered with the ads at all. A bit obtrusive, but for the price i'd definitely live with it


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

They don't bother me at all. The ad at the bottom is tiny and I never see the screensavers since I keep it in a sleeve when I'm not using it. The deals I've gotten so far as awesome.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The only ones I took advantage of so far were to get a couple of books for a buck each. DD doesn't like horror, so she let me pick the horror book, and I found one of the books that is on the recommended reading list for my Criminal Psyche class, whatever the other category was, she picked that book, as it is her babyKSO.. She doesn't care about the SO advertising because she keeps it in a cover and never sees the full size ones, and is too busy reading to pay attention to the tiny ones on the bottom of the home screen.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't look at the screensavers for more than a few seconds either and I like most of them. The only ones that kind of annoy me are the phone ones...because they are ugly ads with no creativity and they seem to come up on mine all the time. I'd rather see the other stuff.


----------



## Mips (Nov 13, 2011)

I have the K3Kybd wifi without special offers which I have loved for over a year.  There were some things I didn't love about it but overall I loved it enough to want to get a spare with 3G.  

I am test driving the Touch 3G w special offers.  There are more things I don't like with it than like.  One of those things is the annoying ad thing.  The few special offers I might have been interested in, I would have had to turn on the wifi or 3G or had it constantly on (depleting battery/reading time) to have accessed them.  I was all fumbly fingers about that with a touch screen that has variable sensitivities and not remembering where something was located in the menu options.  Blech.  I'm sure some of my dissatisfaction is just a learning curve of getting used to something different but some of it is not.

Right now I'm leaning towards returning the Touch, trading it in for another K3Kyb but with 3G.  I have to decide if I can learn to ignore the special offers or suck up the higher price.  I do enjoy not having a commercial on my reading device: I have an ereader to read, to escape shopping.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

MoyJoy said:


> I did email CS to ask them if there could be somewhere for non-offers Kindle Owners to see the Offers. I saw the one for the 50% off covers and $1 comedy books thanks to a poster here and I had to go turn on offers to see them and email them and turn them back off after. It would be awesome if in the menu there was a "show Kindle Offers" as there is when you have the subscription turned on. I know it's a perk of having an Offers version (even though a perk is paying $40 less) but if they could make it so we could see it as well that would be great. And the vendors offering the offers would win as well. Doesn't hurt to ask.


You don't have to ask. It's already possible to get them without a SOK. Go to "manage my kindle" and turn on "subscriptions". If you have a K without SOs you can turn it off and on whenever you want.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MoyJoy said:


> I did email CS to ask them if there could be somewhere for non-offers Kindle Owners to see the Offers. I saw the one for the 50% off covers and $1 comedy books thanks to a poster here and I had to go turn on offers to see them and email them and turn them back off after. It would be awesome if in the menu there was a "show Kindle Offers" as there is when you have the subscription turned on. I know it's a perk of having an Offers version (even though a perk is paying $40 less) but if they could make it so we could see it as well that would be great. And the vendors offering the offers would win as well. Doesn't hurt to ask.


Well, as you've realized, if you have a Keyboard, Touch, or Basic Kindle, you can opt in to screensavers. You don't get any money back for doing so. If you want to see the offers that's what you'd have to do. And since you can opt in or out at will, you can probably see them all if you want to.

I don't think it's unreasonable for them to be a bit. . .exclusive. . . .like that. If you really don't like having them on the kindle, then you don't get to use them either; if you want to be able to see what they are to potentially take advantage, you have to get them on the Kindle. And I totally see why Amazon doesn't have anywhere else for someone to go find out what's coming up. The point is to get people to look at ALL the ads, not just some -- it's what they're selling to the advertisers. 

Fortunately, here at KB, someone will always announce when new offers show up so you can turn them on to get them.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

The only ads that bothered me were the Twilight ones (shudder).  But now that my lighted case arrived for my KT3G, I only see the ads when I get ready to read.  

Though right now I've been paying a lot of attention to my ads since my K2 obviously didn't have them.  So I've been checking every day to get an idea of how often they refresh.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Zell said:


> Is there some way to get rid of them -- any way?


Besides what others have said about paying to have the ads removed, there is another way, but it's a hassle since the ads change so frequently, so I would never bother. But, if (on a Windows computer) you go to control panel, then folder options, "view" tab, and select "show hidden files, folders, and drives" AND uncheck "hide protected operating system files", then you can see the folder on the kindle with the ads (system->.assets). This is how people have been able to say we're about to get a certain offer (spoiler alert: we're going to get $5 off a $10 purchase at Amazon, and 50% off chocolate at chocolate.com). So, if you then replaced the offer images with your own images (with the same file name) or just deleted them, you wouldn't see the ads. But they change every 4 days or so, so you'd have to keep doing this over and over again. So really, if you're willing to go through this trouble, I'd say you should just pony up the money to get the ad-free version.

I, personally, don't mind the ads (some images I prefer less than others, but I don't see them much) and I enjoy some of the special offers.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

kisala9906 said:


> As I said the first time you asked, yes pay to have them removed. I think it's $40.


Is there a way to take them off myself. Some kind of a hack.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The guy that has developed the alternate screensaver software update ("hack") has said he'll not do one to remove them since you agreed to them on the condition of getting a discount on the price.


I did not know there was an agreement from the buyer to get the discount.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Zell said:


> I did not know there was an agreement from the buyer to get the discount.


Well. . .yes. . . .you get the Kindle for $30 or $40 less on the understanding that you will have ads as screensavers.

BUT. . .as has been stated. . . .if you do that but then decide you really don't like them or can't use the offers or whatever, you can 'buy out' of them. And then the device goes back to regular screensavers.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . .yes. . . .you get the Kindle for $30 or $40 less on the understanding that you will have ads as screensavers.
> 
> BUT. . .as has been stated. . . .if you do that but then decide you really don't like them or can't use the offers or whatever, you can 'buy out' of them. And then the device goes back to regular screensavers.


I wouldn't want to breach an agreement that was made. I would just want to find a way to get rid of them through a hack like I did when I got rid of all the dead author screen savers on my K3 -- their ugly portraits bugged me with the exception of Mark Twain's. But everybody is right, you're getting the lower price on the unit because you're buying one with ads.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, the 'regular' screensavers on the new Kindles, both the Basic and the Touch are not classic author portraits. . .they're more modern images. . .more 'graphic' than 'artwork'.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

So far the only ads that have bothered me were the Twilight ones.  I thought they would go away once the movie opened, but there are new ones that say "Now Showing."
So I just wake it up and put it back to sleep if I have it out without the case so I don't have to look at it 

I have used some of the offers for my new Kindle - the case, the $1 books, and the discount on housewares that I used on flannel sheets.  I forgot to use the one for the power adapter and a few others at the beginning, but I have a better system now.


----------



## lori_piper (Oct 7, 2010)

Zell said:


> I wouldn't want to breach an agreement that was made. I would just want to find a way to get rid of them through a hack like I did when I got rid of all the dead author screen savers on my K3 -- their ugly portraits bugged me with the exception of Mark Twain's. But everybody is right, you're getting the lower price on the unit because you're buying one with ads.


Well, using a 'hack' to remove them would be breaching the agreement you made with Amazon. Paying Amazon the difference between what your Kindle cost and what the kindle w/o special offers cost would not breach the agreement you made with Amazon, but would set you back $40-ish.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lori_piper said:


> Well, using a 'hack' to remove them would be breaching the agreement you made with Amazon. Paying Amazon the difference between what your Kindle cost and what the kindle w/o special offers cost would not breach the agreement you made with Amazon, but would set you back $40-ish.


Specifically, $30 on the basic Kindle and $40 on the Touch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Zell said:


> Is there a way to take them off myself. Some kind of a hack.


Seriously? If you didn't want them you shouldn't have bought the Kindle with them. They make it abundantly clear that the lower price is because it has ads. If you don't like it, pay to have them removed.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The screensavers don't bother me but I don't like the ad banner on the bottom of the page.

I have several Kindles and only have special offers on the "out and about" Kindle which only has my current book on it.  I ordered my Touch without special offers because I don't want to give up Collections real estate to ads.


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

My K3SO has paid for itself twice over, so I have no problem with the offers.  I think it's interesting that some folks see an offer for $5 off at Amazon and say, "Oh, an obnoxious ad."

Of course, some of them are just ads without discounts, but I think the discount offers more than make up for it.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I just wish there was some way to stop seeing an ad once you'd taken advantage of it.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, as you've realized, if you have a Keyboard, Touch, or Basic Kindle, you can opt in to screensavers. You don't get any money back for doing so. If you want to see the offers that's what you'd have to do. And since you can opt in or out at will, you can probably see them all if you want to.
> 
> I don't think it's unreasonable for them to be a bit. . .exclusive. . . .like that. If you really don't like having them on the kindle, then you don't get to use them either; if you want to be able to see what they are to potentially take advantage, you have to get them on the Kindle. And I totally see why Amazon doesn't have anywhere else for someone to go find out what's coming up. The point is to get people to look at ALL the ads, not just some -- it's what they're selling to the advertisers.
> 
> Fortunately, here at KB, someone will always announce when new offers show up so you can turn them on to get them.


i didn't say it was unreasonable and i didn't ask for them to be somewhere everyone can see and I specifically said it would be nice if there were a place on the kindle where kindle owners without subscriptions can view all ads... not just some. that's why i said it would be a win win.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

MoyJoy said:


> i didn't say it was unreasonable and i didn't ask for them to be somewhere everyone can see and I specifically said it would be nice if there were a place on the kindle where kindle owners without subscriptions can view all ads... not just some. that's why i said it would be a win win.


Why should a Kindle owner who has chosen not to buy the Special Offers Kindle get to see them? You don't get to have an ad-free Kindle and get the special offers. That would be an unreasonable expectation.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, I get what MoyJoy is saying (I think).  If Amazon had a place where non SO folks could see past offers (not take advantage of them, just see them), it might make more people want the device. Of course, it might have the opposite effect, too, if people saw how few offers they might be interested.  She's not asking to get the offers to use and not have an SO Kindle, just read about the offers.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Actually, I get what MoyJoy is saying (I think). If Amazon had a place where non SO folks could see past offers (not take advantage of them, just see them), it might make more people want the device. Of course, it might have the opposite effect, too, if people saw how few offers they might be interested. She's not asking to get the offers to use and not have an SO Kindle, just read about the offers.
> 
> Betsy


That's a good point about past offers. . . .though, as you say, it's a bit of a double edged sword. Might make people say, "hey that would be good, i'll subscribe" OR might make them say "I'll never use any of this, I'm not going to bother".

Or, to flip it around, if there were a place to go see what's coming up, well, I guess you'd sort of have the same problem. 

Which might be why such a thing doesn't exist: Amazon can't decide if it would be a net positive or negative! As they get more data, though, they might decide.

There's also a possibility that the agreement with the advertisers has some restrictions in it. . .who knows?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

While you can't see the pictures of the ads, you can see every special offer Amazon has had in the "Special Offer List" thread...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,66274.0.html


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I've gotten SO on my K4, and I really don't mind them. I haven't taken advantage of any, but I generally like the way they look -- though most of the time I don't see them. And since I generally just leave my currently reading book open on the device when I put it to sleep, I rarely even see the home page, so the ad there never even reaches my attention.

I do like that Amazon has given everyone the choice of whether to see them or not, so I think it's a winning situation on all sides.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rachel--

you haven't even taken advantage of the several $1 book offers?  They're my favorites!

And sebat, thanks for reminding everyone that the Special Offers thread is there!

Betsy


----------



## Healer and the Pirate (Aug 14, 2011)

When I got my KSO in August there were some excellent deals...in fact, I bought it so I could get 20% off the purchase of my laptop (which effectively made the Kindle free!).  So I used to actually LIKE the ads!  Lately there have been very few good deals, except for a few $1 book deals.  The deals are slightly annoying in screensaver mode.

Like several others, I'm not terribly bothered by any ads except the Twilight ones!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kinyn said:


> When I got my KSO in August there were some excellent deals...in fact, I bought it so I could get 20% off the purchase of my laptop (which effectively made the Kindle free!). So I used to actually LIKE the ads! Lately there have been very few good deals, except for a few $1 book deals. The deals are slightly annoying in screensaver mode.
> 
> Like several others, I'm not terribly bothered by any ads except the Twilight ones!


There are Twilight ads? LOL!

Betsy


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a K3, and opted in for the special offers to see what all the fuss was about. i've taken advantage of one book for $1, but so far have not been impressed with them. I'm hoping that during the shopping season between Thanksgiving and Christmas there will be better offers.


----------



## Mips (Nov 13, 2011)

mikeschr said:


> I think it's interesting that some folks see an offer for $5 off at Amazon and say, "Oh, an obnoxious ad."


  If THAT offer showed up there would be fewer complaints. The only offers I've seen on mine are from some Boston Spa which is a total waste of transmission, some magazine I'm definitely not interested in and oh yah, some AT&T garbage screen.

It would be great to get some offer worth redeeming, especially those $ saving discounts on Amazon itself. Now THOSE would definitely be well received but I suspect those are just the carrots to get people to buy the special offer kindles which Amazon hopes will be underwritten by more outside vendors buying ad time; more outside advertisers which are of no interest to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mips said:


> If THAT offer showed up there would be fewer complaints. The only offers I've seen on mine are from some Boston Spa which is a total waste of transmission, some magazine I'm definitely not interested in and oh yah, some AT&T garbage screen.
> 
> It would be great to get some offer worth redeeming, especially those $ saving discounts on Amazon itself. Now THOSE would definitely be well received but I suspect those are just the carrots to get people to buy the special offer kindles which Amazon hopes will be underwritten by more outside vendors buying ad time; more outside advertisers which are of no interest to me.


The offers come and go. . .I've taken up a few of them. . . .others I'm not interested in. But I'm dead certain some I think are worthless are exactly what other people have been waiting for. . . .so I'm just biding my time. I figure I'll give 'em until at least after the holidays and then decide if I'd just as soon buy out of them. OR. . . .I might buy out on the K4, which has graphically arty stock screensavers, and turn them on on my old K3 which is, at this point, my back up reader.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I took advantage of the buy classical music mp3 for $2.  I down loaded it into my itunes library and put it on my iphone.  It was easy! This is the first time I've done MP3 via Amazon.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> you haven't even taken advantage of the several $1 book offers? They're my favorites!


Yeah, I just posted in another thread that out of the $177.05 I've saved in offers since June (I don't do them all, by any means), almost $100 has been on those alone! I try to max the savings value on those, getting books I want from the available list that are normally high in price.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

For those who don't want to scroll through the Special Offers thread posted earlier, here's just a sample of some of the offers that have come through, the ones I've taken advantage of so far (and I have a couple of emails I haven't used yet).  I'm in the habit of getting the email for an offer if there's even a chance I might use it, just in case, but there are many I've then not used after all.  But for instance the power & hand tools offer at the top?  I used that for flashlights. You never know what items will be included as "available" as part of an offer!


20.00	6/18/2011	Get $20 off Amazon Power & Hand Tools when you spend $30
10.00	6/18/2011	Pay $10 for a $20 Amazon.com Gift Card
10.00	6/24/2011	Spend $10 on eligible Kindle books and get a $10 Amazon.com Gift Card
10.00	7/1/2011	              Use your Visa® card to buy select Kindle books and get a $10 Amazon.com credit
15.79	7/12/2011	$1 for a Kindle book, choose from thousands of titles
10.00	7/16/2011	$10 off min $20 Kindle accessories
8.99	7/24/2011	Buy one of 100 Mysteries & Thrillers titles for $1
7.99	8/1/2011	              Buy one of 100 Humor titles for $1
5.00	8/13/2011	Save $5 at Amazon MP3
5.00	8/17/2011	Save $5 on a $10 purchase at Amazon.com
8.71	8/21/2011	Buy one of 100 Kindle books on Business & Investing for $1
8.99	9/7/2011	              Buy one of 100 Biographies & Memoirs for $1
9/18/2011	Spend $5 and get $5 in the Amazon Instant Video Store
7.60	9/22/2011	Buy one of 100 romance titles for $1
7.67	9/30/2011	Buy one of 100 Mysteries & Thrillers titles for $1
5.00	9/30/2011	Save $5 on a $10 purchase at Amazon.com 
20.00	10/8/2011	Save $20 on a $50 purchase of select bedding & bath products at Amazon.com
7.83	10/25/2011	Get a Kindle book from a list of thousands for $1, sponsored by "Anonymous" (movie)
8.48	10/28/2011	Buy one of 100 Horror titles for $1


(Yeah...I track things..... )


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

I just got the K3 w/ SOs from Target for $85 (Black Friday).  I'm going to try it with the ads for a bit and if I don't like them, I'll just pay the $30 to get rid of them.  

If only finding a great cover for the darn thing could be that easy!!!  (I love the M-Edge platform covers, but the reviews for the K3 ones said they made the piece that connects the front to the back too short on the K3 model...GGRRRR!!!!!)  Sorry, just needed to vent...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

So far, I'm unimpressed and even a bit annoyed by the Special Offers. I thought the ones at the bottom of the home screen would take up less room than they do, but I feel like I'm losing a fair bit of screen real estate to them that would be better used showing me another Collection or two. And nothing appealing has come up so far.

I'm going to try and stick it out a while longer, because I really don't want to spend the extra $40 (Touch), but after just a day, they irk me so much, I suspect it's going to take a really spectacular deal to make them worth hanging onto in my case. Looking just at Steph H's list of what she's taken advantage of, most of the ones I'd have been inclined to use were last summer, which makes me wonder if they gave out better deals back then to lure people in?

Still, I don't regret having tried the special offers version out, even if I do end up spending the $40 to "upgrade" and remove them.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't find them annoying so far, since it's just the screen-saver -- which I really don't spend much time looking at  -- and one item at the bottom of the Home screen. Now, if that home screen offer was animated, that might be annoying; but since I've already taken advantage of two of the offers whil only having had my KT for 3 days so far, I guess they're not bothering me.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

beccaprice said:


> I just wish there was some way to stop seeing an ad once you'd taken advantage of it.


I agree with this - I already have an Amazon Visa, so it's a little annoying to keep seeing the ads for that.

And FYI, there is a $5 off a $10 purchase special offer in the lineup - I can't say when it will appear, but it's in the system files.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I agree with this - I already have an Amazon Visa, so it's a little annoying to keep seeing the ads for that.
> 
> And FYI, there is a $5 off a $10 purchase special offer in the lineup - I can't say when it will appear, but it's in the system files.


Good to know!

I will say I'm a bit happier now that the Local Seattle deal for acupuncture is gone. Nothing against it, I've used acupuncture before, but the picture of needles standing up on someone's back REALLY didn't do it for me. 

The replacement ad for a local holiday lights tour is a huge improvement.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

In a word, no.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know you can change the pictures you see. . .even for the same products. . . .go to MYK and edit "your kindle screensaver preferences".


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a k2.  I am considering a Touch and unsure i I want SO or not.  I went under "manage my kindle" and "subscriptions" and cannot seem to locate how to add special offers on my k2.

I guess if I can't "try out" the offers on the k2, I can buy thr Touch with SO and buy out if I don't like them.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> I have a k2. I am considering a Touch and unsure i I want SO or not. I went under "manage my kindle" and "subscriptions" and cannot seem to locate how to add special offers on my k2.
> 
> I guess if I can't "try out" the offers on the k2, I can buy thr Touch with SO and buy out if I don't like them.


I don't believe it's an option for the K2.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't think you can "opt-in" to Special Offers on the Kindle 2.  You might want to go ahead and try the Touch with SO and then "opt-out" if you don't like them.  

I got the SO Touch because of the cost savings, but I like having the option to pay my way out if the advertising starts getting too annoying.
I'm not sure if Amazon gives a refund if you purchase the Touch without Special Offers, and then decide you want to "opt-in" later.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know you can change the pictures you see. . .even for the same products. . . .go to MYK and edit "your kindle screensaver preferences".


I'm giving that a shot right now. I just wish there was a way to say, "don't bother sending me XYZ (AT&T, movie related, Dove soap, acupuncture) ads because you're wasting bandwidth".

Now, the chocolate.com ad I have up right now is so attractive, I'd vote to keep it forever!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm fairly certain you can't opt in to SO's on the K2. . .but you should be able to tell pretty easily. . .if you can, it will say so on your MYK page.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

DYB said:


> They don't bother me in the least. I guess because I spend about zero time looking at the Kindle when it's not activated to be read. And spend about 1 collective minute a week looking at the Home screen.


Ditto!


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a K3 without the SOs and believe the ads would drive me crazy.  I'd have to take them off.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

On the wifi I make it dissapear because I had to enlarge the print.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geniebeanie said:


> On the wifi I make it dissapear because I had to enlarge the print.


I'm not sure I understand? Changing the print size only affects the book print, not the home screen/menu.

Unless you have put on a third party update (hack) to change that. . . .but I wouldn't think that would affect the appearance of the SO's. . . .if it does, it's definitely against Terms of Service.

I know the main developer of the 'screensaver hack' has said he won't do one that will remove the SO's and, to my knowledge, he's not yet figured out how to on the Basic Kindle yet anyway. Not that there's been as much clamor for one as there aren't any classic authors for people to complain about on this version.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Not the home screen but when I am reading a book on the kindle you do not see the ads.  I  buy a lot off of amazon and do nto  need ads to show me what to buy, I just do not read them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

geniebeanie said:


> Not the home screen but when I am reading a book on the kindle you do not see the ads. I buy a lot off of amazon and do nto need ads to show me what to buy, I just do not read them.


The ads aren't in the books at all, so they won't show up while you're reading regardless of the font size. They are only on the screensaver and the bottom of the home page.


----------

